# Celeriac



## Newtothis (Oct 22, 2011)

Picked up a copy of Slimming World today and found a receipe for Simple Cottage Pie; it replaces the potato topping with celeriac and cabbage. Has anyone tasted celeriac and is it a starchy carb like potato.

I know it's trial and error and I'm going to swap some of the ingredients - pork mince instead of steak mince and more frozen peas than carrot but just wondered about the celeriac...

Thank you. Amanda x


----------



## Vicsetter (Oct 22, 2011)

1 cup cooked (boiled): 7.1 grams carbohydrate
Tastes of Licorice - you must be desperate!
Replace the potato with Cauliflower and some parmesan.
Whats wrong with carrots?

this site has a simple list of low carb veg:
http://lowcarbdiets.about.com/od/whattoeat/a/whatveg.htm


----------



## FM001 (Oct 22, 2011)

It's not to my taste and would rather use swede or cauliflower to replace the potato.


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 22, 2011)

Vicsetter said:


> 1 cup cooked (boiled): 7.1 grams carbohydrate
> Tastes of Licorice - you must be desperate!
> Replace the potato with Cauliflower and some parmesan.
> Whats wrong with carrots?
> ...



I read that boiled carrots are higher gi then raw therefore need to reduce? Is this not right? I'm going to buy some ramakins and then make individual one's; some with mash for hubby/son and some for me with cauliflour (can also freeze them). I don't eat any cheese because I am cutting out saturated fats because of fatty liver....


----------



## Vicsetter (Oct 22, 2011)

I think cooked carrots are about the same as the celeriac, but you won't get many in a cottage pie.  Peas are higher carb than carrot!

Isn't pork mince more fatty than lean steak mince?  It will need more flavouring as well.

.5 cup: uncooked frozen peas 7 gram
.5 cup: cooked carrot 4 gram


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 22, 2011)

Vicsetter said:


> I think cooked carrots are about the same as the celeriac, but you won't get many in a cottage pie.  Peas are higher carb than carrot!
> 
> Isn't pork mince more fatty than lean steak mince?  It will need more flavouring as well.
> 
> ...




I think I'll give it a miss.....


----------



## evilcat (Oct 22, 2011)

I guess it's all down to personal taste, but I quite like celariac.  I don't usually mash it, but use it in stirfries or casseroles.  If you have a juicer, it's also quite nice when combined with carrot, cucumber and an apple...


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 22, 2011)

evilcat said:


> I guess it's all down to personal taste, but I quite like celariac.  I don't usually mash it, but use it in stirfries or casseroles.  If you have a juicer, it's also quite nice when combined with carrot, cucumber and an apple...



I am going to try it - really like the thought of adding apple... I don't tend to eat red meat so adding pork mince is a compromise although I might try quorn. I would like to be able to eat "old favourties" but obviously need to modify them....

Shame there are no decent cook-books that use 'everyday-food'...rather than ingredients you're unlikely to have in your food cupboard or are quite expensive....


----------



## evilcat (Oct 22, 2011)

You could always try topping the cottage pie with mashed butternut squash.  That's what I had for dinner a couple of days ago - pretty yummy, just don't add too much liquid to the mash or it sinks into the meat


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 22, 2011)

evilcat said:


> You could always try topping the cottage pie with mashed butternut squash.  That's what I had for dinner a couple of days ago - pretty yummy, just don't add too much liquid to the mash or it sinks into the meat



I really need to start being more adventurous with food; I've never tried butternut squash either.. my diet was normally potato; potato; potato...


----------



## Vicsetter (Oct 22, 2011)

If you go to the bbc website you can specify I think it's 3 ingredients and it will give you a list of recipes. www.bbc.co.uk/food


----------



## trophywench (Oct 22, 2011)

Vicsetter said:


> If you go to the bbc website you can specify I think it's 3 ingredients and it will give you a list of recipes. www.bbc.co.uk/food



That sounds jolly useful!

I have no idea why you would say cleriac tastes of licorice though - I find it tastes of celery, which I don't find tastes of anything other than celery .....

Do others think it tastes like licorice too?  ie is it me that's the odd woman out here?


----------



## evilcat (Oct 22, 2011)

Another good site is http://www.supercook.com - you list everything in your cupboard and it will find you a list of recipes.

I use it all the time, especially when I have a random selection of items...


----------



## Nicky1970 (Oct 23, 2011)

> I have no idea why you would say cleriac tastes of licorice though - I find it tastes of celery, which I don't find tastes of anything other than celery .....
> 
> Do others think it tastes like licorice too? ie is it me that's the odd woman out here?



It tastes like celery to me. Never had it as a mash substitute but it's great in stews.


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 24, 2011)

I like it as a mash sometimes and often put it in soups and casseroles. It tastes a bit like celery to me too. If it was really aniseedy like liquorice I wouldn't touch it as I hate liqourice (and aniseed).


----------



## trophywench (Oct 24, 2011)

Precisely my dear Alison, can't even stand a touch of chervil or tarragon in a recipe because they are aniseed too!


----------



## GodivaGirl (Oct 24, 2011)

We've just had Celeriac  chips, cooked in the oven, they were lovely


----------



## buckmummy (Nov 5, 2011)

it tastes like celery but stronger...i love it


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2011)

buckmummy said:


> it tastes like celery but stronger...i love it



Ugh! I'd better steer clear of it then!


----------

